# Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - he's home!!!



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Well, I've just received a call from my vets. They have just had a rat bought into them that appears to be a pet rat (black and white) but this rat has been living wild for a year in this persons neighbourhood! Only once the rat took up residence in their greenhouse did they decide that enough was enough and bought it in.

The nurses say that it is semi-handleable. How much 'semi' is, I don't know just yet. I doubt it's much though.

I've asked the vets to do a 2 week QT for me, so am waiting to hear back about that. I'll be taking in a cage, bedding, food, toys etc for it later, so will hopefully be able to get a better look at it and see exactly what they're dealing with. If they agree to the QT (I can't take it if they don't  ) I'm going to do a further 2 week in-house QT here. That sounds ok doesn't it?

The fact that it's not been held in over a year doesn't bother me right now, a few extra weeks without human contact won't hurt it.

I'll get a better idea when I hear back from the vets in a bit. I'll be able to find out sex, etc and know if they'll do the QT for me.

I'll update when I know a bit more


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - the ultimate test*

sounds like a firm plan

I'll have to kinda ditto what I just wrote on another post 

Patience is the key... in time he will learn to trust you so long as you move slowly

I worked with wildlife rehabilitation for many years. It is amazing how wild animals come to trust their human caretakers. I would even go so far as to say they share affection with we freaky humans when proper respect is offered to them.

Depending on who old the rat is, there may be hope that you will have the "time" to rehabilitate him/her back to being what he/she was born to be... someone beloved pet.

Best wishes to you & god bless ya for taking this on. I truly hope it works out for both of you.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - the ultimate test*

Thanks for that  I've spent the last 20 minutes trying to explain to my mum the reasons for me wanting to bring it home, and she thinks I'm completely bonkers.

Unfortunately, this little dude or dudette isn't going to have much choice if I can't find a way to bring him/her home. If he isn't socialised, he'll have no chance at an RSPCA or rescue shelter, and will be doomed to spending life in a cage. If he's left at the vets, I know they can't keep him as a resident forever, and they may just put him down (which I honestly wouldn't blame them for doing .. as that's what they are obliged by law to do with any wild rat). It feels like I'm the one and only chance, it's a huge responsibility but I'm going to give it a go.

As writing this ; I got the call from the vets. They are happy to keep HIM (thank god, no pregnancies!) for a QT for me (unsure whether they meant one week or two - I'll talk to them about that later) but I'm glad it's the male option vs the female one. 

I'll try and get some pics later when I take Holly in (she's not gonna be happy ... injection time) and the cage etc


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - the ultimate test*

Though it could be viewed as an unfavorable option by some, I can see where that option is far better for the rat than being doomed to an existence of being caged, alone, frightened & stuck on a shelf somewhere in the back of a noisy office that is a revolving door for sick or recovering animals.... all around stress.

You know your rats Ration & I know that you will make the best choice for the rat. 

Give him that chance & if it works out, GREAT! If not, at least all options were explored.


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - the ultimate test*

Ration, you're crazy :lol: 
But I say good on ya and to go for it! If he was once someones pet I bet in time he'll learn to trust and love humans again.
I'm just quite shocked that he's managed to survive a year out in the wild!

Definitley keep us updated on this one. Max has someone to share her stories with now :lol:


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - the ultimate test*

:lol: Crazy, moi? Never!

Remind me to show you a film online later; lab rats were released into the wild for a few months and within a week their instincts had returned. It's amazing to see how 'wild' the become and how well they adapt

It's just getting him to adapt back that'll be the problem o.o


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - the ultimate test*

Honestly I'm interested in knowing how it turns out. I know how wild rats can be outside and in captivity, but there has been little studies done that I can find about tame rats who end up in the wild and how they act. If he was taken outside and dumped and has been living that way for a year, I wonder if he will feel safer inside and start to bond. They said he's semi-handleable..... Hmmmm wild rats aren't usually too handleable so makes me wonder. Keep us posted! I'm really curious!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - the ultimate test*

this will make for an interesting read... 

I have always been of the mind that all rescued wild creatures should be returned to the wild (with a couple exceptions). 

This is only about the 2nd time I've ever had a chance to hear about a story as it unfolds in the case of bringing a domestic rat back from the wild. The other case was that of a female who was captured & pregnant but she was not as old as what you say this fellow is. She had only been out on her own about 4 or 5 months. She adapted back fairly well & from what I recall & her half-wilds did fairly well even though their personalities were more in line with their wild blood. The were one person ratties.


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - the ultimate test*

Ration im sure you will do fine. One of my sisters feeders escaped in our garage when it was pretty small. It disappeared we figured it had been eatin or it made a life for it's self somewhere. Well weeks later it appears he had made a life for himself in the garage and he was huge! He had been sneaking cat food off the porch! Not even our cat that was the best hunter could catch him. It was awesome! My dad named him Frank. He used to jump up on my cat Perseus and they would wrestle and play! it was so neat to watch because Perseus really didn't try to eat him or hurt him. They would follow each other around and play. I think he is the reason I fell in love with rats. They are such amazing little creatures. All that being said I understand how even a pet could survive a year in the wild. Good Luck Ration!!! That Rat will be much safer with you than in the wild thats for sure.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - the ultimate test*

Oh my GOD!!! I am in love with this guy already.

I took everything for him, went to go see him .. he was in a cardboard cat box. The nurse opened it and he was just sitting there .. alert and looking absolutely adorable.

The nurse says they have attempted to hold him but he's not been up for any of it. Especially when they've tried picking him up with a towel. So of course .. I reach in to test him. A quick skritch on the back of the head and he hunkers down, but doesn't puff up or try to get away. So I pick him up .. regular coke can hold .. and he's the perfect gentleman. He looks at me with his big old-man eyes and seems relatively placid. He even allowed me to give him a quick teeth, eyes and ear check!

He is absolutely filthy and has a bad case of mites (or fleas, not sure) and he's definately not a young boy at all. He's on the slim side, but seems healthy. He's also got mildly disco-ordinated back legs, so I'm thinking old age is starting to set in.

But I definately have some high hopes for the little man. He's not nearly as nervous or agressive as I was expecting him to be. I think he was just grateful for a hand who knew what they were doing with him :lol:

Here are some pics .. I didn't wanna bother him too much so there are only a couple


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - the ultimate test*

Aw, poor baby. He's so adorable. I'm glad you're willing to help him.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

OMG.... so awesome! He must be a strong little guy to live in the wild that long! Once I read a story about some totally wild blue dumbo rats breeding under a chicken coop... trippy, no? Good luck with him!


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

Good news and he's very cute  
Maybe he hasn't been in the wild for as long as the people reckon...?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

The nurse said the house owner who caught him has seen him in and out of their garden since last summer. As he didn't look wild they didn't put poison down. o.o Thank god.

He may just be a gentle soul. He may have been being nice because of fear today - I can go back tomorrow and see him, and he could be a completely different rat. It's been a long day for the old guy, who knows where he'll be in his mind tomorrow.

He has a name though .. Noah. It can mean 'long-lived' and 'wanderer'. I thought it was apt


----------



## FunkyRes (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

I thought Noah meant rest or comfort - I guess that would also be applicable though


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

Damnit, can't find the site where I got those meanings from. Regardless though; either are perfect for him


----------



## Ophelia (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

Noah actually means all of those things. It's like wanderer, comforter, long-lived, peaceful. I think it actually means some other things too.
Cute little guy. Thankfully those people didn't kill him in their garden!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

Aww! That is so cool. He is such a cute little guy!


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

Ration you are insperation to us all!!!!

how lucky you are to get such a find!!!!!! Goodluck!!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

The only thing I worry about (now the excitement fades and the realistic side of the situation comes about) is that he's obviously an old rat. How well will he now acclimatise to living in a cage?

I took a relatively small cage - big enough for one rat - but perhaps I should have taken larger? He may not cope well with the stress of captivity. Maybe there isn't so much as a 'when' he comes home, as much as an 'if' he comes home.

I hope time will tell, the most stressful time will the next few days. If he can get through those .. hopefully we can start him on the uphill battle of becoming the squish-rat he was bred to be


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

reality is a b*tch Ration but I know you don't have your heads in the clouds about this little guy & that you will do/decide what is best.

I'm wondering if the reason they were able to catch him is because he is older & slowing down.

hmmm? 

At any rate, as soon as they can get the mites gone you should have a pretty good idea as to whether he will acclimate to captivity. If you can get to the vet's often.. do so. I know the people at the vet's office will do what they can to make him comfortable but I doubt any will actually have time to offer him some real rat lovin' comfort or affection. 

If he is on his senior slow down you can at least assure the old feller that he will be safe & cared for for the rest of his days.

It takes a special sort to adopt the older ratties & I believe this guy could not have landed in better hands. Be sure to tell Lilspaz about this guy if you have not already, She knows her stuff about the seniors.


----------



## pinkpixies (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

OMG he looks like my old Trickle who was in a similar situation when I took him in! He was my brother and sister in law's rat...he was running loose in thier apartment for months...lived through a flea bomb...and then they decided they didn't want him anymore and put him outside free. When I found out, I told them to go find them...I was going to take him and his two brothers...but they could only find him. He was out there several days. I took him in and he ended up living to be nearly 4 years old. Even though he had a horrible first year and a half of life.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

I think his age may just have a lot to do with it. You can see when he's sitting that he's not on his toes to run, he's flat footed. When he walks (what little I managed to see) he rocks and waddles rather than slinks. A little longer out there and who knows what might have happened, maybe that's why he started venturing indoors once more?

Although I'm sure these house owners saw that they were ridding themselves of a pest, I hope that I can look back on the situation and thank them for allowing him him to have a good, comfy, ending to his life.

I'm hoping to visit him again tomorrow (I have to take a new water bottle), and I will ask them if I am allowed to give him a bath early next week. I'm sure once he is cleaned up and eating well it may just give him incentive to stay a bit longer. I'm also going to take some Nutrical with me when I go, see if I can tempt a little finger-licking out of the old guy (let hope it's not finger-eating). Bulk that chap up a bit.

Keep your fingers crossed guys, and let's hope he's here for the duration


----------



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

Fingers crossed and best wishes for your little old manrat!
He looks so cute ans sweet in that first pic.....

Even if he ends up not wanting to be handled, at least you can give him safety, comfort and food.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

I've just got off the phone with Shelly from the vets - she says he is doing reallllly well. He looks very happy etc this morning and I've been given the OK to go in and give him a bath and a proper once over and a scrub down. 

Here's hoping he takes to it well!


----------



## Ophelia (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

Since he was a pet first I'm sure he will be able to deal with caged life again. Lots of animals that were never pets are able to cope with being captured and placed in captivity. Mustangs, rabbits, millions of other critters...
Good luck with not getting your fingers eaten!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

This little guy is an absolute doll. He's so gentle!

He was very very scared when we first bought the cage through, but he quickly came around for some love and hugs. I managed to clean some of the crap (no idea what the **** it is, but it's stuck on hard) off of his tail, and give him a good ole bath in baby shampoo. He sat there holding my hand through most of it, the only wobble we had was when the nurse held him so I could rinse off underneath him.

He started cleaning himself in the water! LOL that was fun to watch, then he enjoyed a towel-dry and a post-bath skritch.

The poor guy is in a terrible state - he's very thin, you can feel his back and hips clearly. He is absolutely infested with lice (bought a few home on my shirt .. yum. That went in the wash right away) and we found a few ticks on him too. He has large patches of blue skin with what looks like new hairgrowth starting - so I have no idea what that is, but hope it is related to this lice infestation.

I got to see a 'sucking louse' under the microscope *shudder*

Pics;










Him enjoying a post-bath towel-dry, chilled out in my hand










A good clean before he chowed down on a chunk of banana (apparently he's done nothing but eat since he's been there)










The sweet old dude all tuckered out - I managed to pet him for 10 minutes laying like that and I was honoured with bruxing and boggling










And his tail; we've no idea what that black stuff is. I managed to get some off with some dish soap, so we're going to try that again next week.


----------



## Ophelia (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

Aww. He's very cute. Good luck with the gunky tail.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

Ew to the tail... The rest of him looks like an adorable little love bug! I'm sure he'll be fine being caged again, though you might have to deal with an unusual wanderlust (yeah, cause normal rats don't want to explore AT ALL....)!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

I'm glad he's doing so well. Hopefully he can cope well with caged life. Maybe since he's older, he'll just enjoy the relaxation that comes with lots of food and scritches.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

He's so adorable. I just wanna cuddle the poor guy.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

New pics!

I went to see him today to drop off some Nutrical (he loved it .. but didn't understand that when there was no more left on my finger .. it was gone. My finger almost became dessert!) and some Stronghold (Revolution) that I had. 

Good news, a lot of his lice have cleared up already after that bath yesterday!

Bad news, he seems absolutely petrified of being in the cage, although he will climb in with a gentle nudge. He is perfectly fine when out though, I gave him lots of cuddles and he fell asleep bruxing while we were waiting for the Stronghold to dry. I also got little nibble-kisses!!

So here are the pics of the old guy;


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

has anyone thought to weigh him yet? (I'm you guys have but I have not seen any mention of it or the subsequent notes on weight gain now that he has food readily available

BTW... he looks wonderful

It may not be so much the cage that he is freaked by but the notion that when he goes back in he doesn't get no more lovin's. (also keep in mind that the back side of a vet's office can be a stressful environment--he may not like his surroundings)


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

We've not weighed him yet - with everything else we've had to do to him (bathe, de-tick etc) honestly it's been the least of our worries. I did think about it on the way home today though, and was planning on taking my scales in on Monday. Hopefully he's settled enough to sit still without me having to hold him :lol: Thanks for the reminder though, I will make sure I put the scales in my 'rat bag' for Monday now.

The back of the vets office is split into three parts. There's the waiting room at the front with the vet consult rooms. From the waiting room there is a storage area called 'the barn' where they keep dry food etc and this is where they are keeping him, then leadin on from that is the 'op room' where there's an operating table and also cages to keep sick animals. But I can imagine being so close to the waiting room and hearing people, cats, dogs and what-not all day long (things that he's had to learn to run from) isn't too pleasant for him. I'm hoping that as no one will be there from lunchtime today until monday morning (I don't think there are any in-house animals there at the moment) that he'll get a chance to chill out and get some serious relaxing under his belt for the start of next week.

How worried do you think I should be of airborne diseases? If he continues to get stressed in the cage, I may risk brining him home early and do a thorough in-house QT. He does appear to be healthy right now, but he may still be in wild-mode. I know that it often takes a while for the body to relax and once it does, all the buggies creep to the surface


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

I may get jumped on for saying this but I really think your worst concern right now is the mites/fleas/whatever... he has been there with them now for how many days & it doesn't look like he shows any symptoms of anything.

To be on the safe side for the life of this fellow.. he may need to left on his own & not brought into a community environment, maybe not even brought into the shared environment of your other rats. If he picked up any ickies while out in the wild it appears he has learned to live with them. This will not be true of the pampered ratties who did not build up immunities to life in the bush. It really is too soon to speculate on this scenario I just presented. It really is going to be an experiment & you will be the lead investigator during this study.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

That sounds like a relatively good idea. In my heart of hearts I would love to place him in the Retirement Villa with Andy and Ritchie - but realistically, like you say, that may not be an option.

I agree with the main concern being parasitic. I'm preparing to give him the 2 week long-haul QT anyway, but if he shows any signs of becoming further stressed, I think taking the risk and bringing him home early may be a relatively safe option. Prior to bringing him home anyway, I am intending on asking the nurses to agree to giving him a precautionary course of Baytril. I know it's not overly agreed upon, but this is a case where it can't hurt, I think. The benefits will outweigh the risks of it anyway. Sound good?

Thanks for your input, Julia. It's much appreciated


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

why treat him for infection if no infection is present??
keep in mind what an antibiotic is for

my thoughts are that if he has picked up any communicable diseases while out in the wild he has learned to live with them & has adapted in ways to do so. This would not be true of the other rats that have not lived in the same conditions. 

He stands a greater chance of picking up something that 'we housed creatures' have learned to deal with that he has not lived with for most of his life.

I know you read around Ration, do you recall a story-- oh gosh-- maybe a couple years old now about a person who was having rotten luck with rats dying & eventually it was diagnosed with one of those big nasties like SDA -- I don't recall the specific icky). The thing is-- it was not that she was bringing sick rats in like so many jumped on her about (it was horrible the way people got on her about buying pet stores rats & how she was a contributor to the problems since she bought pet store rats)-- what it ended up being was the half dozen or so rats that she had adopted from a rescue were carriers of the disease & showed no signs of being ill. In fact I believe that it was found out that the rescue itself was the originating source of the disease. All of her new rats coming in, regardless as to where she got them from were contracting the disease & experiencing flow blown symptoms & progression because they had no immunities to it.

Now I am not suggesting this is the case but it is quite possible (if not very likely) that he has been exposed to 'things'. God knows what... the parasites alone can transfer all types of ickies. I'm sure he has encountered other rats through his travels. I'm sure he has dug in & consumed all kinds of "crap". He could have all types of microbial things going on that could not be confirmed unless extensive & invasive tests were preformed.

My best suggestion (if it were me personally dealing with this) once the parasites were dealt with, I would bring him home & keep him isolated away from other rats. I would continue safe practices of washing & wearing a protective layer of clothing so that I could cut back on transference. Now the next thing I say could get me lambasted... after I had time to really get to know him, his personality & his overall health, I'd go ahead & bring in someone to live in a shared air space & then wait in see. Of course this does place that rat at risk if the scenario I described does prove to be the case.. it is simply a chance but not necessarily what is going on with him. It is a risk that you & only you would have to decide upon & personally if I felt in my gut that he posed no threat & that if he would benefit by having company... I'd do it. (waits for the sound thrashing seeing that I have caught crap this week for far less, lol)

I don't think placing him with other males will be doable & I would highly suggest it is not attempted. In the wild, other males are competition & a street wise rat like him would make fast work of the citified pampered boys. I'd say a spayed female (or maybe a very old gal) because you don't want breeding but also if he is going to ever have a chance at having company, a female might be accepted. If you never get them to share the same living quarters having another rat close by might be favorable for him so that he doesn't feel alone in the world.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

Hmmmm you have given me much food for thought with that one.

The reason for the abs? It's not the best idea, I wouldn't advocate it to avoid QT or to avoid regular domestic rattie illnesses. But my rationing in this case is that we have no way of knowing what he's picked up. Treating him 'just in case' could mean that if he does have something in his system that can be passed on, but can be iradicated by abs, then it's a chance it illiminate it prior to introducing it to my household. Especially so if the stress worsens and I end up bringing him home early. I'm not sure, it's still in the option idea stage. I think I need to have a convo with the vet, or even if I can see if there are any wildlife sancturies I can call on the phone who may know about common ailments of wild rats and the chances of passing it on.

I think your idea of the 'risk rat' is a good one. I was toying with a similar idea earlier, so no thrashing from me. I think it's the safest option - as I have no idea of how at-risk he is, it makes more sense to give one healthy rat as a test case than losing my whole bunch by throwing him in the same room with them without knowing the risks. Keeping an extra close eye on 'the test case' would, obviously, be vital. But it will be the only way that we truly know how likely it will be to one day add him to the rat room.

Any thought of introductions are a long way off. If I could have my perfect scenario I would have Andy, Ritchie and Noah living their life happily in the Retirement Villa, but heck, that's just fantasy. I have no idea of Noah's true personality, I have no idea how he reacts to other rats being present. He does seem like a gentle soul .. but this is going to happen at baby-step pace. First I've got to make sure he's disease free, then things can progress naturally. He may end up defying the odds and be begging for company, who knows. I can hope, anyway


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

Aw, he looks so tired in those photos! 

I'm falling in love with him with just photos and his story. Haha.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

New pics from today (also a video which I will post when I upload)

He looks like a big old tatty ratty today. He's got a little porph around his nose, but as we all know, that can just happen every now and again.

He LOVES his Nutrical. Shelly tried to give him it yesterday and he grabbed her hand and simply refused to let go until EVERY little trace of it was gone. LOL

I forgot the scales (kicking myself!) I remembered them yesterday when I didn't get to see him .. but today? Frickin DFJas'p#dfj lol

Anyway ... here you go




























It looks like I'll be bringing him home after next weekend. It'll be a 12 day QT (approx) so I hope that will be enough


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

Video!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJKGKXEquN4


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

_< tosses empty sunflower seed shells at Ration for forgetting scales_











Aren't you glad I went with seeds & not "raisins"?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

LOL!!! Yes, thanks for avoiding the 'raisins'.

That reminds me, my mum is trying to get all in with the rat lingo. She turned around yesterday and said "Ray left a currant on me". "Do you mean raisin mum?" "Yeah .. that too" o.o'


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

Oh! I also forgot to mention that I did contact a bunch of Wildlife Sancturies in the UK asking if anyone had heard of similar experiences, what illnesses to look out for etc.

I've had two replies (one amazing woman has helped me no end!) It looks like the main worry I may have is laptospirosis (Weil's disease).

I'm doing research at the moment, but I find things like this particularily hopeful (although not for the Cats, Dog, G. Pig and people living in the house too lol)



> Leptospirosis is famously a 'disease of rats' but in reality rodents are remarkably immune. Rodents can become carriers of a selected number of strains, but are impossible to infect with any other. They do not become noticeably ill from the infection, and so leptospirosis is not a 'rat disease'. The reason it becomes important is that the strains rodents can carry are the same strains that cause severe illness in other animals, and in humans. It's simply a coincidence, but it's what makes leptospirosis such a serious issue.


Source http://www.leptospirosis.org/topic.php?t=47&f=0


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

I love that video! And the accents.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

Well he seems to have settled into domesticated life pretty well! He's probably just glad his food gets handed to him again, instead of needing to scratch it out!


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

Did he needed to be treated for internal parasites? That would be a big concern to me. 

He looks so pretty and so sweet!  Poor old man. I'm so glad that he is doing so well.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

So far he's had Stronghold (Revolution) which should protect against some types of worms as well as fleas, lice etc. At the moment we are trying to minimise non-emergency treatment to keep him as stress free as possible while he is readjusting to life with people.

It will be one of the discussions that take place with my vet before bringing him home for a in-house QT


----------



## Angry_J (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

What a handsome little guy. Congratulations and keep up the devoted work with him.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

Julia - I can finally give you his weight lol 387g. He feels very boney today though .. so I'm going to keep an eye on that. I'm going back Tuesday to bring him home - so I will weigh him and should have an idea of whether he's in an upward or downward direction.

I got an email from a website that I contacted today about Weil's Disease and the likelihood/treatment that I could give him. Being completely useless they replied saying that I should euthanise immediately as he poses a great health risk to me, should he have it.

Yeeeeah, don't think so buddy-boy. Unless I know that Noah has got it, or is a carrier for it, then he's going nowhere. I can take precautions, and I'm certainly not going to give up on him now after he's obviously fought on for so long himself! Psh

So here are some of todays pics, I took some yogurt in and he seems to completely love the stuff. I left him with half a bowl full LOL









































































And I'm uploading a video as I type


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

does he still have the old man waddle going on?

Just keep packing the calories on & it would hurt to keep giving him a pea size amount of nutrical daily while doing weight checks. 

387 isn't too bad but I'm sure he could stand to pack on a few more grams

He looks great! I'm glad he has you in his corner.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

Nutrical (I hope) is being given daily. I gave them my tube to use - good thing really, as Fang hates the stuff! 

When he gets home, he's going to get Complan added to his diet, get them calories jammed in his little body.

The old man waddle seems to have calmed down a little, but he's very slow on his feet when it comes to climbing etc. When I upload the vid, you'll see what I mean.

His lice are pretty much gone now - I checked him today and didn't see one on him! 

I'm going to discuss the possibility of a blood test to check for things like Weil's Disease and others - maybe even a urine sample. What do yout think? I guess it would give us a definate answer. I don't know how much they would charge though =/ I dread asking lol


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

Here's the video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-rZjfjj8jI

He's so cute!


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

I love that video! It's so cute how he holds onto your finger with both of his hands to lick it. Lol. I want him. I love old boys.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

Lol he's so funny like that .. most things he eats/licks off your finger he HAS to hold onto it. It's as if you're going to run away with it and if he's holding you he's at least got a chance of that one final lick lol


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

I don't know a thing about the Weil's Disease so have no feed back fo ryou on that.

He looks great.


----------



## stojio (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

Well done Ration, it's a worthy cause.

That's really pretty **** cool that he survived in the wild for a year. What adventures he must have had...think of the stories he'll tell to his new cagemantes (if that can ever work??). Did/will u introduce him to other rats?

Anyway well done, have a good time


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

Haha, my girls do that, grab my finger when they eat. I usually think it's because they don't trust me not to leave, and/or they don't trust the other ratties to drag my treat-covered finger away from them!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Pet rat in the wild for a year!! - pics now up*

HE'S HOME!!!!!!! XD

Noah came home today. We weighed him before he got here - 416g! He is putting on some chubb!

He has terrible back legs, when he walks he often club-foots or drags one foot or both.

Pics? - there are tons!


















































































Those were from this afternoon. This evening I gave him some babyfood and man .. this puppy loves his food! He also loves laying down and yawning ... especially when I make mention to going home for the night  :roll:
































































Haha .. I love his smile


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Haha, what a cutie!! Have intros started yet?


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Aww, sleepy boy! He's lovin' that soft fleece! 

Hope all is well with him. Congrats, he's gorgeous.

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary

Ps what a pic book he would make!!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nooo he's on a 3 week full in-house QT at the moment (my sister is grumbling - I'm using her bedroom for him lol)

I'm still attempting to get the costing for a blood test from my vets, which will tell if he has a strain of an illness very common in wild rats here. If it's a human transmissible strain, precautions will have to be taken and he won't be able to intro to other rats. If he's clear .. I'll intro as soon as it's safe.

Whatever happens though .. he seems perfectly happy as he is lol - with food and a comfy bed, you can't go wrong by him


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

very cute- hope all is well with him and u please keep us updated with pics and videos. My boy does that with spoons holds on with both fingers and also will hold ur finger as if you are going to take it away.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--o8h5zQkH4

video last night 

Excuse the rambling LOL


----------



## ~AquaMerina~ (Mar 18, 2008)

I just watched your video. He's right at home. I loved the rambling, lol. And when you were getting his feet and then he took your finger and you said"You got my finger, you win" I laughed so hard. Iam glad things are going well. Hopefully his blood test will be clear and he meet everyone else ^.^


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

hahah he's so cute! And Such a sweetie even after what he has been through.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I just SEE his thoughts: "Hey, lady, quit interrupting my cleaning! Seriously, I got work to do... sigh, yes, nice finger, now shoo, can't you see I'm busy here?!"


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

CaptainFlow said:


> I just SEE his thoughts: "Hey, lady, quit interrupting my cleaning! Seriously, I got work to do... sigh, yes, nice finger, now shoo, can't you see I'm busy here?!"


LOL!!

He sure does pull a good unamused face


----------



## hipoluvsmud (May 22, 2008)

Awww, Ration, he is gorgeous! Just think, that could have happened to Frank if superben hadn't rescued him, the boys would have either let him go in the field or killed him. He's the same colour and markings as Frank too. Well done you!


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

I love that video, so cute! I just can't get over him. He looks so happy where he's at.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

hipoluvsmud said:


> Awww, Ration, he is gorgeous! Just think, that could have happened to Frank if superben hadn't rescued him, the boys would have either let him go in the field or killed him. He's the same colour and markings as Frank too. Well done you!


Thanks to your superben Frank's gonna have a loved up spolied lifestyle by the sounds of it  He landed right on his feet with you guys!

Update: I had him out again for a cuddle .. but the little sod was having none of it. He was far more interested in running off "the purple" so disappear behind my sisters pillows, or nipping (playfully) every inch of my skin he could find. We tried a hand wrestle and I got "the look", soooooo thought best of it.

Darn rat is running things already!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Update on Noah (just a quick one)

He's still the snuggle-bug he is, but he's finding his feet and has to spend at least 20 minutes getting into EVERYTHING he can (including my ears and nose! nice!)

Although I've realised that although he's fine on the bed .. put him on the floor and he's a completely different rat. He gets petrified and bolts for the nearest cover  

Weight is now 433g!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

woo hoo... he's becoming a fat boy... hehehe

I'm so glad to hear he is doing so well

give him a snuggle from the crazy rat lady across the pond


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Consider him well and truly snuggled XD

He's a doll, he really is. I got the puppy dog eyes when I went to give him his bed-time snack, a complete "What .. you're gonna feed me and just leave...?" look.

Laying on the guilt with a trowel!

I'm gonna take more pics of him tomorrow once I give him another bath - he stinks. He likes to bathe in pee-soup! He has a terrible habit of peeing in a little dish dip built into the cage, and then sitting over it. Every time I pick him up his droopy man bits are dripping with it. Ewwww lol Hopefully he'll learn some better manners soon when I upgrade his cage LOL


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

he looks so content with you, almost like he has been waiting for a life of luxury.

about the floor thing...my guys are the same way, they get soo scared on the floor but are fine everywhere else... i think they may just like it higher up..or maybe he smells cats or dogs on the floor and feels he has to hide..


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

rat cologne 


EWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

Lol, manbits! Nice. He'll be a gentleman soon enough^_^ Give a scritch and a cuddle from me. After you bath him of course! hehe^_^


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

Ration...can I just say...I love you more than ever! I knew you gave great advice, but I didn't know you had a Lara Croft accent as well. ^_^

Noah's an absolute cutie. A little...standoffish maybe, but considering where he's coming from, it's an absolute miracle!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

LOL if only I had Lara Croft's body too *sigh* Oh to be Angelina Jolie... :lol:

Standoffish is no longer a problem (I'm so geting new videos soon) tonight he was running around my mums bed while my sister, my mum and me were eating jelly babies and munching on cheese straws .. that guy was climbing into the packet helping himself, joining in! :lol:

I got a call from the vets today though, the guys at their labs say that a blood test isn't necessary, he probably has Weil's Disease. Although that's not what I wanted to know (I wanted to know if he had a strain that can be passed to humans). But again, they said to put him down as he's a possible risk to people. Ugh. So not even gonna go there again (although my vet did say that if I was uncomfortable he would pts for me .. no ty). I'm taking the precautions for myself and my family are all aware of the risks and are happy keeping him. So hmph Mr Lab Guy!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

they have to say that because if they said anything different there might be a liability issue


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sod liability issues; imagine the amount of people who have listened to their advice and put an animal down .. possibly needlessly. I'm proud to be stubborn sometimes!

Do you have a little emoticon icony thing for that?  LOL


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Ration1802 said:


> Sod liability issues; imagine the amount of people who have listened to their advice and put an animal down .. possibly needlessly. I'm proud to be stubborn sometimes!
> 
> Do you have a little emoticon icony thing for that?  LOL


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Oki doke .. I've found something that I'm not too keen on with this wild boy. Tonight I was laying down on the bed, letting him run around .. and every two seconds he was up around my neck trying to jump on my face. I mean seriously .. going out of his way to get on my head.

I have a video attempt and even in that minute he made two attempts. Eventually I sat up .. that didn't help much as he scaled up to my shoulders and still went for the head. Completely OCD about the whole situation

So I gave up and spent the rest of his free-range time face down in the pillows while he made a nest in my ponytail.

LOL he's an odd one, is our Noah


----------

